# 2005 eXpress Race Entry Form



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

Entry form in .PDF format is now up on the eXpress website: 
www.tmxpress.net 

The file is fairly large, so expect it to take a minute at DSL/Cable speed downloads. For 56K dial-up, expect 5-10 minutes.

Send in entry forms ASAP to:

eXpress Motorsports
Attn: Jon Williams
69 Avenue F
Bayonne, NJ 07002

The deadline for receiving the entry form is May 27, 2005. We'll accept post-marked entries of that date as well.

Sign-ups are also available at the track, but you'll pay an additional $15 per entry.

To open and print the entry form, you will need Adobe Reader which can be downloaded from the following site:

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


----------

